# Uber Customer Service Rep Changes Woman’s Name To ‘*****’ After She Complains



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...b16e4b0b5e53101704e?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
UberEats: Where they cancel your order after making you wait an hour and a half, then change your name to "*****" when you complain.

Nope, that's not the tagline for the worst "Shark Tank" pitch in history. That's what actually happened to Caitlin Reardon after she placed an order for burritos.

The 25-year-old San Francisco resident told HuffPost she and her roommate ordered some Mission-style burritos for out-of-town visitors on Monday night, but grew frustrated after more than an hour of waiting.

So she did what any normal person would do, and called UberEats to see why her order had been delayed. Turns out the delivery service had canceled her order because no drivers were willing to pick it up ― even though the app still showed that her food was being prepared.

UberEats suggested she try ordering again, but since the company couldn't guarantee her order wouldn't get canceled a second time, Reardon went with another delivery service.

"We all agreed that we should submit feedback, since we had been waiting for so long only to have the order canceled," Reardon said. "My note was harsh, but at no point did I personally attack anyone. I've worked in customer service, and I feel I acted as most upset customers do."

Reardon provided HuffPost with a copy of her complaint to Uber:

I ordered food an hour and a half ago, called in to complain and the offshore call agent just kept saying I'm sorry to hear that you are upset the delivery service cancelled. this is unacceptable - if they were going to cancel, why not cancel anytime in the first 89 minutes? get better customer support and don't accept orders that you can't deliver on.
The next day, Reardon received a reply: "Hi *****," it began.









CAITLIN REARDON

Subscribe to Breaking Alerts
Don't miss out - be the first to know all the latest news.

In response to her complaint, someone with access to Reardon's Uber account had apparently changed her name on the app to "*****."

"I was shocked when I opened my email to see the 'Hi *****' greeting," Reardon said. "At first, I honestly thought ― did I cross a line? But then I thought no, companies do not have the right to treat you this way regardless of what you may have said."

Adding insult to injury, she'd ordered an Uber for her sister minutes earlier so she could get to work. That meant her sister would get a ride from a driver who would call her "*****," mistakenly believing that was her actual first name.

"I am just so upset" Reardon told HuffPost. "This was the last straw."

The incident extends what's already become a long line of Uber PR misfires and serious accusations alike. Earlier this year, a former Uber engineer accused the company of overlooking sexual harassment, which ultimately led to the resignation of former CEO Travis Kalanick in June. Uber appointed a new CEO late last month.

"You would think with all the negative press lately, there would be more safeguards against something like this happening," Reardon said. "This just shows how little they care about this issue ― it was so easy for this employee to change my profile."

Reardon's real name has since been restored, and an Uber representative told HuffPost that the employee involved in the incident had been fired.

"The behavior of this agent is unacceptable, and he is no longer working with us as a result," the spokesman said. "High quality customer service is something we strive for every day, and we're disappointed this standard wasn't met in this situation."

So who picked up "*****" this morning? And the most important question, did "*****" tip?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

No driver wanted to deliver her food? Wait you mean drivers dont want to deliver food without a guaranteed tip?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Maybe her sister changed her name on her account when she was not looking.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So we have greyball and then we have...

Changing the customers name to $**$*$

On top of that if i saw that show up as the name on a call i'd reject that in a heartbeat.

Na... i'd probobly accept.. Just to ask the customer Mam are you $($( 

I'd kill to be able to do that, just once.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...b16e4b0b5e53101704e?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> UberEats: Where they cancel your order after making you wait an hour and a half, then change your name to "*****" when you complain.
> 
> Nope, that's not the tagline for the worst "Shark Tank" pitch in history. That's what actually happened to Caitlin Reardon after she placed an order for burritos.
> ...


Look what TNC drivers have turned the public into. The public thinks their $6 fare/delivery charge makes all drivers a six figure income.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Look what TNC drivers have turned the public into. The public thinks their $6 fare/delivery charge makes all drivers a six figure income.


Yeah those 5 stars really go a long way


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

If the cs dude had changed her name to "s*l*u*t" she could add rape to the insult.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber customers can't seem to grasp the concept that you get what you pay for.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...b16e4b0b5e53101704e?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> UberEats: Where they cancel your order after making you wait an hour and a half, then change your name to "*****" when you complain.
> 
> Nope, that's not the tagline for the worst "Shark Tank" pitch in history. That's what actually happened to Caitlin Reardon after she placed an order for burritos.
> ...


 hahahahhahahhhhaaahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaahahhaahhahaaaaaaahahhahhahahahhahahahahahah!


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

The only PR issue here is that Uber fired what seems to be a hero employee, instead of giving out a promotion!


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> The only PR issue here is that Uber fired what seems to be a hero employee, instead of giving out a promotion!


They just said he was fired. What are the chances he was actually fired? Lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Wayne01 said:


> They just said he was fired. What are the chances he was actually fired? Lol


Are you saying that they just changed the CSR's name in the system?






Might as well just rename them to Peggy and say they fired them...


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Wayne01 said:


> They just said he was fired. What are the chances he was actually fired? Lol


Good point. Illegal for HR to give out that info to outside entity to prove whether they did or not. Come to think of it, wouldn't it be illegal for Uber (or any company for that matter), to publicly state they fired someone? Isn't that internally privileged and protected info only? I suppose if the employees name had been made public that would be more of an issue. Sorry, just looking for more ways for Uber to get sued.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TNCMinWage said:


> Good point. Illegal for HR to give out that info to outside entity to prove whether they did or not. Come to think of it, wouldn't it be illegal for Uber (or any company for that matter), to publicly state they fired someone? Isn't that internally privileged and protected info only? I suppose if the employees name had been made public that would be more of an issue. Sorry, just looking for more ways for Uber to get sued.


I don't think you have any guarantee of privacy with regards to employment. you can sue for slander or defamation of character if what they say isn't true but I'm not aware of any law that doesn't allow an employer to say a worker has been fired.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't think you have any guarantee of privacy with regards to employment. you can sue for slander or defamation of character if what they say isn't true but I'm not aware of any law that doesn't allow an employer to say a worker has been fired.


You are right. I guess I've always worked for companies that erred on the side of caution. But I suppose legally they didn't have to, after doing some more research on this.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Hahahaha.

Reminds me of this guy I picked up once named fagy.


----------

